# Image sous NetBeans



## koyot3 (19 Avril 2007)

Bonjour a tous
bon j'ai un projet en java développé avec netbeans et l'éditeur graphique auto....
cependant j'ai un problème lors de la compilation

dans un JFrame j'ai mis un JLabel et dans ce dernier j'ai mis une image (logo) avec la propriété "icon"
jusqu'a la tout va bien, je vois mon logo dans le mode Design
mais lorsque je compile le programme, mon image ne s'affiche pas ...:mouais: 

lorsque je met du texte a cote de mon logo, je le vois a la compilation par contre ...mais toujours pas d'image ...

merci d'avance si quelqu'un a une idée....


----------



## Macoute (19 Avril 2007)

L'image ne doit être dans le répertoire de compilation.


----------



## koyot3 (20 Avril 2007)

Macoute a dit:


> L'image ne doit être dans le répertoire de compilation.




j'ai essayé mais le résultat reste le meme, elle disparait.....:mouais:


----------



## OlivierL (20 Avril 2007)

Et au run-time ?
Si ca marche, c'est l'éditeur qui est en cause, si ca marche pas non plus, ben l'image est pas dans le bon répertoire.


----------



## koyot3 (20 Avril 2007)

dans le mode éditeur graphique, ya une option "preview design" qui permet de se donner une idée de ce que ca donne une fois lancé...
la mon image s'affiche

quand je compile tout fonctionne, pas d'erreur c'est dès que je "run" que ca disparait...

le label y est bien, mais pas l'image ....


----------

